# Configure IPv4 and IPv6 default router



## Ben (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

Is it possible to configure an IPv4 and IPv6 default router at the same time?

Thanks for infos.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, dual stack is possible.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2011)

```
ipv6_defaultrouter="2001:1234:5678::1"
defaultrouter="1.2.3.4"
```


----------



## Ben (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, this is what I tried. But when I run

```
ping6 ipv6.google.com
```
I get "No route to host" so I thought maybe it won't work because of the two default routers.

Ok, then I keep searching why the ipv6_defaultrouter is not added as a default route.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2011)

Changes to /etc/rc.conf are not 'instant'. They are settings used when the system is booted.

Use netstat(1) and route(8).

Another possiblity is a firewall that's blocking the traffic. This would result in a similar message.


----------



## Ben (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, I know that I have to reboot for those changes to apply.


----------



## ecazamir (Nov 8, 2011)

For IPv4, usually is enough to:

```
# /etc/rc.d/netif restart
# /etc/rc.d/routing restart
```
when you work at the console.


----------



## Ben (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, I know. I just rebooted for convenience reasons. It's a testing system.

Thanks for your help.


----------

